# Milton Gun Show!



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Just a reminder for everyone not to attend the Milton Gun Show this weekend at Santa Rosa Auditorium. We all know who it is ran by (Billy Rogers) and the charges he was arrested for (several counts of hunter harassment). Just want to throw out the reminder for every one. It is unfortunate for the vendors, but they should know who they are dealing with.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure I will be unpopular for this, but when there's a gun show 3 mins up the road from my house, chances are I'm going to attend it. If I avoided all operations run by kooks, I wouldn't be able to patronize a lot of businesses.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Not avoiding all operations just the fact that the people that go through this guy should know. He has no problem trying to cause bodily harm to hunters and law enforcement.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Not avoiding all operations just the fact that the people that go through this guy should know. He has no problem trying to cause bodily harm to hunters and law enforcement.


The guy is obviously a loon. I'm surprised they will still even let him have anything to do with it.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

any other shows coming up soon in the area?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe there's a show at the fairgrounds April 9 & 10.
It's quite a bit bigger than the Milton show.
Did anybody go to the Milton show ? How was it ?
I thought about going but went fishing instead.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

I went, same as always, Jays had the center section and the other big dealer had the left hand wall as you walked in. Same local vendors, Nothing out of the ordinary..


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think I have ever gone to a gun show. Can you really get better deals there than just going in the store?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dagwood said:


> I don't think I have ever gone to a gun show. Can you really get better deals there than just going in the store?


Before Obama yes, now....no.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you reload, or are looking for something very specific, yeah there are some deals... for the average person, not really.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Any deal I've ever gotten at a gunshow was from people walking around selling a personal gun or two.


----------



## Whompuscat (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been able to find some ammo at times that I couldn't find in the sports
stores...but you really have to watch the prices. I enjoy looking at some of
the older guns on display.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

welldoya said:


> I believe there's a show at the fairgrounds April 9 & 10.
> It's quite a bit bigger than the Milton show.
> Did anybody go to the Milton show ? How was it ?
> I thought about going but went fishing instead.


Show at the fairgrounds? I'll be down that way April 9-10, but not familiar with the area.

Please explain where the show is -- Milton?? Thanks.

edit: Finally found it: Pensacola fairgrounds April 9-10. Thanks.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I went and spent 30 minutes there. Bought a iwb holster for my Glock from HR Holsters out of Navarre. Bought a couple boxes of .40 Hollowpoints for $15 each and a few boxes of fmj's for $14 each.


----------



## joel6180 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Got these at Milton show*

I picked up a couple guns at the Milton show. Marlin 1894 in .357 magnum, and a Colt SAA 2nd gen in 45 Colt.


----------

